# Thanks to everyone



## rbsmit02 (Nov 11, 2004)

For almost a year now I have been using this board and I have a few things I would like to say:

Thanks to everyone that has helped me become a pretty good VB programmer. I have never been in an argument and no one has belittled me about my level of knowledge as far as VB is concerned.

Everyone on this board is a superstar. If not for some of you I wouldn't be at the level of knowledge that I have gained just by asking questions and getting replies.

I have learned more from other people's questions and just by searching the board. If I don’t find what I need then I ask for help. Which I receive quickly and sincerely.

In conclusion, thanks to everyone that has helped me in the past and those I'm sure will help me in the future.

-Ray


----------



## JayOrlando (Nov 11, 2004)

Well said Ray.  I too have received great treatment on this board.  Unlike you, Iam still not very good at VB, but the tremendous knowledge on this board has gotten me over some rough spots.

This resource is GREATLY appreciated.

Jay


----------

